# What would be your cycle now to get ripped?



## Elvia1023 (Feb 15, 2018)

Firstly, we all know diet is what gets you ripped. But this is posted in the steroid forum so post what cycle you would use to get ripped right now.

For me it would be test, tren and avar. Mast is great and a good compliment as well. But those 3 are the main elements that can really transform my physique in a fast time too.

Test would be approx 300mg per week. As I would be pinning daily I would probably opt for 40mg test p daily so 280mg per week.

Tren can give me side effects especially anxiety if I start higher so I start at 10mg per day and over 2 weeks get it up to 40-50mg per day. So let's say 50mg per day and I would stay at that dose for the rest of the cycle.

Avar for me 40-60mg is great. Now if I were really going for it with a deadline in mind for the final 2 weeks I may even up to 80mg per day.

So my max doses would be 40mg test p, 50mg tren a and 80mg avar daily. That cycle with a good diet and training would transform me daily.

Synthetine is another tool I love when cutting and it gives me that added edge with improved condition and vascularity etc. A simple dose for me is 3ml pre workout but I may go higher. In my experience the higher the dose the more results with synthetine.

I don't need anything else but hgh is an obvious choice but I get too tired from it. Although in an ideal world and if I was being 100% in all areas I would add in 5mg cjc-dac per week and hexarelin and ipamorelin daily. Hex at 100mcg twice daily and a huge dose of Ipam pre bed. 

I don't really use any traditonal fatburners so no t3, t4, eca or clen for me. Now if I wanted to lose fat fast DNP would be used as it is so effective. But for a long term cycle I wouldn't need to ever use it unless I was behind with a target in mind. 200mg DNP daily is all I need and the fat melts off me.

Another good tool in the final week would be halo at approx 30mg per day again if I was ever trying to look my best but the aas cycle above is more than enough for me.

So let's say if I wanted to look my best and put everything into it. I guess if I ever decided to compete (I never will) I would use...

40mg test p per day
50mg tren a per day
80mg avar per day
30mg halo per day for the final 2 weeks
3ml+ synthetine pre workout
5mg cjc-dac per week
100mcg hexarelin twice daily
1000mcg ipamorelin pre bed

If it were just to get ripped it would be...

40mg test p per day
50mg tren a per day
80mg (starting at 40mg) avar per day
3ml+ synthetine pre workout


----------



## DNA (Feb 15, 2018)

I don’t compete anymore, but my competition cycle is 1000mgs Sustanon/wk, 50mgs Anadrol per day, 400mgs Tren ace or enanthate, 50mgs winstrol per day. I use up to 75mcg t-3 per day, 120mcg clen per day, 4-6iu hgh per day and 1mg arimidex per day and bump arimidex up to 2mg per day or add in 2.5mgs of letrozole along with the arimidex the final 4 weeks. I try to crush estrogen to get my lower half shredded, and it works! When I was competing I didn’t care about my lipids or my sex drive. I didn’t compete to do good, I only competed to win...and not just win my class, but the overall. Not winnning overall was a failure in my eyes. Looking back I was a little nuts, but I think you have to be either stupid or crazy or a little of both to succeed at high level competition. 

Now I’m no longer competing and I’m 39, not 25....so I won’t do any orals anymore, even anavar. Two weeks ago I upped my Tren from 100mgs a week to 200mgs a week and I started getting raging headaches. So it’s back down to 100mgs again. I can’t tolerate the harsh stuff anymore, so my cutting stack now is Test E- 125mgs/wk, Tren E- 100mgs/wk, and Primobolan at 400mgs/wk along with 2iu of hgh. I truly wish I could go on my old stacks, but those days are gone. I used to laugh at the guys who couldn’t handle high test, drop, Tren, halo and any other drug. Now I’m one of those guys I used to laugh at! Sad.


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

I like
150 to 200 mg test week
400 mg masteron
50 mg winni a day
Only 2 iu gh lessen water and keep muscles full
I like tren but can't do the sides no more
High fat low carb.then 2 or 3 refeed days


----------



## Sully (Feb 16, 2018)

Elvia, my cutting cycle is the same as yours, but different doses. 

Test E- less than 125mg/wk 
Tren A- 100mg/day
Mast E- 100mg/day
Anavar- 50mg/day


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 16, 2018)

Im doing similar to bighank only no gh and more test


----------



## Bighank (Feb 16, 2018)

Winni and mast work great together for me man.get strong and that dry look.i would up the test here and there but then i have to run an ai for me.i hate fucking with ai.hard sometimes hard to find that sweet spot with estrogen


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

When you say "now" I'm assuming you mean since were not kids any longer.

To day all I need to get ripped is:

200mgs of Test-C or E
100mgs Tren anything

M, W, F


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 17, 2018)

Test tren and mast at 50mg each per day. Throw in some winny at the end.


----------



## squatster (Feb 17, 2018)

My last show I did  test E - EQ and halo's and novadex
Never over 500mg combined weekly
This year it's going to be different


----------



## slide (Feb 17, 2018)

Test and tren for me...it's amazing how different I look on those compounds (stepping on the gas a little bit) to just the trt doses at the same weight (with no tren, obviously). Night and day difference...

-s


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

Test and tren for results. Now it would be test, primo and mast.


----------



## FrancisK (Feb 17, 2018)

That’s also my ideal cycle for a cut but I like long esters.  

400mg cyp
400mg tren e
80 mg var


----------



## saps (Feb 18, 2018)

test and mast are always in my 52 week a year plan. All be it low dose. The issue I've always had is with tren. It undoubted works wonders and on low dose test I can almost handle minimal sides but the key word is almost. 
I think like so many here I really have to limit tren to a minimum.
As I prepare for summer I am debating between trying primo for the first time versus just using what I know from mast and var.


----------



## Marky boy (Feb 18, 2018)

750 test e
400 tren e
50mg var ED
5iu GH ED 

Gets be pretty lean


----------



## concreter (Feb 18, 2018)

300 test e, 800 primo e and 1/2 dose of my cut stack of 50 test p, 50 tren a and 50 mast p Thursday and Saturday.
2-4 ius hgh, 25 mgs proviron as my anti e with my eca stack A.M..

Plus 40 hrs of Bustin Rock Cardio....lol

Easy 5% all summer.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2018)

Low test and high primo if I wanted to feel good whilst getting lean. For the best results then test, tren and mast.


----------



## Victory (Feb 20, 2018)

50 test p
50 tren a
100 proviron
4iu hgh


----------



## lntense (Feb 20, 2018)

I just need some 

test
mast
winny


And a spot on diet.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 22, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> When you say "now" I'm assuming you mean since were not kids any longer.
> 
> To day all I need to get ripped is:
> 
> ...



Talk about yourself I feel 18  Only joking my body is falling apart  I just tweaked my upper back for about the 100th time. You are spot on and I think anyone on this planet only needs a bit of test and tren to get ripped. Although my post was more if you were going for it (perhaps a show) what would you do to get ripped. Not so much the bare minimum but the maximum. 

The cycle above is literally what I would do if I were competing. The aas is not that high but I don't think adding more would do me any good (side effects, possible anxiety etc). As I have mentioned in the past it's not about "low dosing" as if you had painless primo at 1g/ml I would gladly inject 1 ml of that. My doses tend to be all over the place and I will take lot's then suddenly decide to blast on say 400mg total  But none of this bullshit we see a lot were it seems steroids are just icing on the cake and everyone these days is getting freakier and freakier on trt.



Sully said:


> Elvia, my cutting cycle is the same as yours, but different doses.
> 
> Test E- less than 125mg/wk
> Tren A- 100mg/day
> ...



Very nice. I have tried 100mg tren a for a very short time in the past. Majorly effective but side effects come into play for me. Mast is the same and I have actually just dropped mast from 400mg to 200mg per week due to side effects. I actually feel great since doing that and looking better (thank you LR3). Avar is something I can dose higher with no bad side effects. It also changes my body super fast. The most I have ever tried was 100mg. When I heard about Dallas McCarvor's 300mg avar I did think that would make for a good log but obviously decided against it 

That reminds me one of my fav things for well looking good is igf-1 lr3. I have been using it this week and the changes are staggering. I looked crap beforehand but it's put me back to where I was a few month ago in about 3 days. I could have posted pics and shocked people the other day as the bloat was bad. My waist was easily 42 inches and everything I ate seemed to cause me issues. This was one of my best transformations to date (didn't take any pics) and it took days plus the LR3 I am using isn't even one of the best I have used.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 22, 2018)

Test/tren ace/winny. At this point, I'm not sure of the dosages, but that was always my favorite stack, along with a little eq. In the past, it was 75-100mg/d of test prop and tren ace, and then 50mg/d of winny (upward to 75-100mg if needed for a short run). Eq was between 3-600mg/wk. 

That is for AAS. For thermos and stuff, I'd decide on a ECY stack of sort (with Yohimbine probably as a topical), T3, a product like synthetine, and maybe DNP if needed at low dosage of 200-250mg/d for 2-4 weeks. 

I'll find out this summer, lol.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 22, 2018)

^^^ Your reading my mind^^^^


----------



## montego (Feb 22, 2018)

500mg Tren A , Test P , Mast P every week Split into every day injections.

50mg Var
50mg Winny

I'll never touch T3 again until I get back close to stage ready. Just don't need it really.

Clen maybe 20-50mcg for an extended run.


----------



## odin (Feb 24, 2018)

Test tren and mast at 50mg each everyday. Clen at 60mcg 2 weeks on/off. Avar at 50mg for the final 4 weeks.


----------



## kubes (Feb 24, 2018)

I keep my cutting simple. Test e Mast and Tren


----------



## rmtt (Feb 25, 2018)

Test - 200mg
Primo - 300mg
Mast -100mg
Hgh - 2-3iu's
Igf1-Lr3 - 50mcg

Test, Primo, Mast.... all done divided into ed pins....Hgh daily, Igf1-Lr3 for 20 days straight.....take two weeks off, and then another 20 days repeating this pattern.

Also I wouldn't probably add the mast in until I was around 9-10%.

I'm probably sitting somewhere between 12-15% right now....and this is what I'm currently doing.....except I haven't added the gh in yet.

I'm taking things slowly as I've put on 30+ lbs in the last 6-7 months. So I want to hold onto as much of this muscle as possible.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 25, 2018)

Your doing the :
Test
Primo
Mast 

In those amounts every day?


----------



## Viking (Feb 26, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Test - 200mg
> Primo - 300mg
> Mast -100mg
> Hgh - 2-3iu's
> ...



Divided so those are weekly doses? Cycle looks good. I do similar but double the doses


----------



## rmtt (Feb 26, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Your doing the :
> Test
> Primo
> Mast
> ...


Weekly doses....I just pin everyday as I like to keep my levels as even as possible.

Right now...just using the test and primo. After I get bloodwork on March 7th......I will add in the Mast.

I've actually kept my calorie intake the same....just swapped some of the carbs out for healthy fats.

So far just that small change has resulted in my body tightening up some. Dropped a little water.....and will stay the course until I feel it's time for a change. 

Whether it be dropping calories a little across the board...or keeping them the same and adding in a little gh or peptides....I haven't decided yet.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtt (Feb 26, 2018)

Viking said:


> Divided so those are weekly doses? Cycle looks good. I do similar but double the doses


Hahaha....yeah. I'm probably considered one of the more conservative guys on ProM in regards to dosage. While on TRT....I don't need any AI's.

Primo has been shown to lower estrogen somewhat....so I'm going to see if it offsets the small bump in test so I can continue to avoid AI's.

I think low dose test and gh is pretty beneficial and safe year round...of course verified with bloodwork. Also adding something like mast in at small doses I think is fine.

Something like this:
Test - 10mg daily
Mast - 10mg daily
Gh - 2-3iu's daily.

With a good diet, I can actually make small progress without having to worry about estrogen, insulin resistance, etc.

Usually if I blast....I'm using something fast acting so I can get in and out within 8 weeks...and total dose will not exceed 500-600mg weekly combined.

Last blast was 200mg TPP and 200mg NPP for 8 weeks, and I put on around 12 solid lbs.

Not sure if I will use NPP again in the near future after reading some of the reports about its damage to the vascular system.......but studies change all the time...so we will see.

I will admit that I actually liked NPP more than tren. More size, almost as much strength, and the joint relief was amazing!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2018)

Test 400mg, mast 300mg, primo 700mg and gh/peps.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking back at this old thread and my thinking is exactly the same even now. I am getting very lean now and I wanted to run test, tren and avar but I had to give up on the tren. I dosed 20mg 2 days running and woke up having a panic attack on the 3rd day  I am off my SSRI (was on it for approx 7 years) so I have nothing to take the edge off so I figured there is no point playing with fire. Off tren I have no issues at all but 2 injs in and waking up in the middle of a panic attack was horrible. Although the idiot inside me is tempted to throw in 10mg tren a everyday and see how I am  I am dosing everything in slin pins so it's easy for me to do.

My current stack is 50mg test p ed, 40mg avar ed and 100mg mast e every 3 days combined with 4ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen (preworkout) and the fat is melting off me. Everything (training and diet) is obviously in place but this stack is helping massively. I am going to add in 50mg winny preworkout to finish things off. I am hoping to shrink my waist over the next few weeks and get extremely dry.


----------



## GearPro (Aug 28, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> Looking back at this old thread and my thinking is exactly the same even now. I am getting very lean now and I wanted to run test, tren and avar but I had to give up on the tren. I dosed 20mg 2 days running and woke up having a panic attack on the 3rd day  I am off my SSRI (was on it for approx 7 years) so I have nothing to take the edge off so I figured there is no point playing with fire. Off tren I have no issues at all but 2 injs in and waking up in the middle of a panic attack was horrible. Although the idiot inside me is tempted to throw in 10mg tren a everyday and see how I am  I am dosing everything in slin pins so it's easy for me to do.
> 
> My current stack is 50mg test p ed, 40mg avar ed and 100mg mast e every 3 days combined with 4ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen (preworkout) and the fat is melting off me. Everything (training and diet) is obviously in place but this stack is helping massively. I am going to add in 50mg winny preworkout to finish things off. I am hoping to shrink my waist over the next few weeks and get extremely dry.



I had issues with panic attacks and anxiety on Tren until started running low Test/high Tren. Adding in an AI like Aromasin is key as well, even if it’s low dose. Just something to consider.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 28, 2020)

Test Prop, Winstrol, Tren Ace and some HGH.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 1, 2020)

GearPro said:


> I had issues with panic attacks and anxiety on Tren until started running low Test/high Tren. Adding in an AI like Aromasin is key as well, even if it’s low dose. Just something to consider.



For me it's just the tren. I have had issues with it on high, med, low and no test. I am usually fine if I start at 10mg and move up very gradually to 40-50mg but this time I am having issues even at very low doses. I think it's more of an issue now just because of recent stress and the fact I am off my SSRI now. The SSRI was probably keeping me above that line in the past so now I am more sensitive to it's effects.


----------



## Finephysique (Sep 8, 2020)

I had most success runnng 1000mgs test a week for the early stages of fat loss as it keeps me strong and training hard with few side effects then adding in primo winstrol and tren as a comp gets ever closer


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 8, 2020)

My cycle is pretty minimal for me right now and I am getting ripped. As I posted I had to drop tren and mast. The tren was only 20mg and a few days which was frustrating as even a lwo dose of that makes a MASSIVE difference. Afterwards I was literally thinking what I can just add to bump up my overall dose as anything will help especially when calories are lower and doses are low. I was on 50mg test p and 40mg avar daily but I just added in 50mg proviron daily and have been great so far.


----------



## El-Guapo (Oct 23, 2020)

Next summer, gonna run:

Test cyp 350mg pw
Equipoise 1,400mg pw
Mast E. 600mg pw
Tren Ace. 175mg pw

All divided into daily pokes.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 29, 2020)

El-Guapo said:


> Next summer, gonna run:
> 
> Test cyp 350mg pw
> Equipoise 1,400mg pw
> ...



How do you like that much EQ with that modest amount of test? I like the way that cycle looks. Ive never really used Masteron but I should.

Mine now would be
Test 500 max
EQ 500-600mg
Tren Ace 50mg EOD
And use HGH for the first time ever at 3-4 IUs daily.


EQ is a no brainer... Increased cardio. Im curious about that high of a dose bc aside from Test its prob my favorite compound to run


----------



## El-Guapo (Oct 30, 2020)

DrBeefcake777 said:


> How do you like that much EQ with that modest amount of test? I like the way that cycle looks. Ive never really used Masteron but I should.
> 
> Mine now would be
> Test 500 max
> ...



I haven't run this much eq before.  I just started the1400mg of eq about 3 weeks ago along with 700 test for my bulk.  I front loaded 3 grams of eq the first week, but im sure I will not see the full effect for about 2 or 3 months.  Right now im already noticing more vascularity and especially fullness in the delts and traps.  But since I tend to hold a lot of water from test, for summer I usually drop it to a moderate amount and run tren and see good results, more definition, hardness, etc.  My hope is that with the eq high, ill maintain more fullness in place of the test without too much water, and the vascularity will pop better with less test, especially with the addition of mast and tren.  So far, the pumps are pretty awesome with the eq.  Once its kicked in fully, ill drop the test to 350 and transition into my cut.  I love the size test gives, but its just too soft of a look when the shirt comes off.  But we will see, its an experiment for me and its always a mind fuck when I drop the test and look smaller in clothes.lol. Low to moderate test with tren usually flattens me out after some time, so I'm hoping the eq helps with fullness without the excess water.


----------

